

Offer HN: I Can Help You Sell Your Product Through Customer Discovery - asimjalis

Does your product fly off the shelves when you give it away but stall when you start charging?<p>I can help.<p>I will try to sell your product, but not with the normal hard-selling approach. Instead I will present your product to customers and then engage them in a conversation about how and who the product can help.<p>This zero-pressure approach turns customers into partners instead of adversaries, and is powerful. The idea is to explore the market and to "discover" where your product's unique value proposition lies.<p>In every case the real market for your product is not the obvious one.<p>Every good product has a lucrative market but it is not immediately obvious what it is. It requires getting out of the building and trying to sell the product. And in most cases it requires no change to the original product -- just a change in the positioning.<p>I have done this type of customer development for small businesses and startups before and I can do this for you. I can help you discover your real customers.<p>My real value-add is the kind of free-associative out-of-the-box thinking and brainstorming that is the fuel that makes this process work.<p>Background: I have an MBA from the University of Washington and have worked for 12 years in software.
======
jtheory
This sounds an awful lot like a solicitation. That's not what HN is for.

If you're offering free advice on how to sell various types of products
("product" by itself is incredibly vague) then offer a free phone call, etc..
If you'd like to show off what you've been able to do, then submit a blog post
with an interesting/unusual story that people will want to read.

But... aren't you just pitching your services here? Don't do that.

